# Umfrage anderer Art



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

Ich möchte mal eine Umfrage anderer Art starten. Wen von den Promis egal 
aus welchen Bereich möchtet ihr NIEMALS Nackt sehen. 

Fange mal an : Angela Merkel


----------



## illyhund (5 Dez. 2009)

Amy Winehouse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan24100 (6 Dez. 2009)

Angela Merkel


----------



## amon amarth (8 Dez. 2009)

:kotz: CINDY AUS MARZAHN rofl3

dazu noch claudia roth (GRÜNE), mutter beimer, frau läutheusser-schnarrenberger(?) von der FDP und
DAS ORAKEL aus MATRIX 1, himmelherrgott, bitte niieeeemaaaallllsss !


----------



## begoodtonite (23 Jan. 2010)

hella von sinnen...susan boyle


----------



## xxsurfer (15 Feb. 2010)

Meine Nogos: *Ottfried Fischer* :kotz: & *Tine Hitler* :kotz:....oder hieß die
Wittler,na egal


----------



## Karrel (27 Feb. 2010)

schwierig! gibt es denn auch gut aussehende Politiker!? eig doch nicht! und somit keine politiker!
was mir da gerade so auffällt: die können nicht gut aussehen un können auch sonst nix! - wozu brauchen wir die dann eig !?

zum Thema:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t40rmSQK3QM


----------



## rs0675 (15 Nov. 2010)

Petra Nadoldy von Switch Reloaded... ugh!


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2010)

Alica Schwarzer


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Nov. 2010)

beth ditto :kotz:


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

alle die, die man niemals und unter gar keinen umständen nackt sehen will!!!
auch wenn die rettung unseres planeten auf dem spiel stünde
sowas wie angi merkel oder beth dito oder so!!!!!
sorry erde, dann lieber untergang.


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> beth ditto :kotz:


----------



## Muli (16 Jan. 2011)

Kirstie Alley zu Ihren "Bomberzeiten"!


----------



## Merker45 (16 Jan. 2011)

Yvonne Willicks


----------



## DIDI1049 (16 Jan. 2011)

Maria risch


----------



## begoodtonite (16 Jan. 2011)

DIDI1049 schrieb:


> Maria risch



warum denn nicht die hübsche maria?


----------



## begoodtonite (16 Jan. 2011)

niemals nackt? hmm...angela merkel, heidi klum, lorielle london, tine wittler


----------



## TurkLover (22 Dez. 2012)

Tine Wittler , Merkel


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2012)

Andrea Nahles


----------



## rammbock (3 Jan. 2013)

cindy aus marzan


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Jan. 2013)

Sylvie van der Vaart, Kylie Minogue, Jeanette Biedermann, dann würd der ganze Zauber der von diesen Frauen ausgeht Flöten gehen


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Sylvie van der Vaart, Kylie Minogue, Jeanette Biedermann, dann würd der ganze Zauber der von diesen Frauen ausgeht Flöten gehen



:thumbup:Jopp Schwerer ganz deiner Meinung ! 

Aber geiler Post hahahaha  

Alice Copper hahahaha rofl3 TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2013)

Claudelle Deckert
Desiree Nick
Andrea Nahles ausg099


----------



## Sawyer12 (10 Okt. 2013)

Andrea Nahles :angry:


----------



## paspartout (12 Okt. 2013)

illyhund schrieb:


> Amy Winehouse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Zumindest jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Okt. 2013)

Claudia Roth


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------

